# Palani's Journal



## Palani (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear Journal,

The words that are being spit between my parents right now are really starting to get to me. Their voices are starting to rise, I'm worried that the neighbors are going to hear it and complain about it since it's 9:50 pm. I know why they're fighting and yelling at each other, but I don't care to post it here because it's a very long story and private. Sometimes their fighting makes me want to die. I won't actually commit suicide. There's so much more in life that will be better than sitting here, listening to the chaos that seems to be going on downstairs. Still, the thought gives me a sense of peace, somehow. Before I was sitting here on the computer, hoping to rid of my feelings, I was speaking to my betta whom I call Gunari. Speaking to him about my problems helps me relax and seeing that he comes right up to the glass as if he understands makes me feel as if someone will always be there for me. I admit that saving him from a horrible fate was one of the best things that happened to me.

Gunari was just sitting there, depressed, on the shelf of Meijer and I couldn't just leave him there. The main purpose of going to the store was to get a giant bag of cat food, but it ended in purchasing a fish. I had the resources at home, and unused 10 gallon tank, heater, gravel, old decor, a thermometer, all from my last fish. I cleaned the tank out real good with burning water (I probably shouldn't have touched it). And now he's all set up on my dresser.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Palani and welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry about the problems with your parents. I hope that coming here to express your feelings will give you peace.


----------

